# '95 Civic ESI 4DR Sedan



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Here's how I did my install on my '95 Civic. Didnt get to take pictures of every detail since I was the only one working on this, with a very busy schedule to boot!

Some pics of my fast evolving system circa December 2007:
Pioneer 5050UB
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2416/2119268433_a441aba708.jpg

Focal Polyglass Tweets
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2137/2119268439_ee7f8bbe3a.jpg

Focal Access 5" Mids on the stock location
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2071/2119268435_1c1550b072.jpg

Rockford 10" P2
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2030/2119268445_b0e1f5f53f.jpg 

Stock grill with DIY speaker cloth covering...with duct tape! What a Ricer...
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2081/2167008769_82af56b485.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2070/2167008775_db9f811860.jpg

I then upgraded a month later to:

JL Audio 12W0 4ohm in a 1.5cu. ft. sealed box
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2043/2167008781_d402939e0e.jpg

Alpine MRV-T300 and T500
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2343/2167008799_8c87854143.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2347/2167008787_326722c561.jpg

Tried to do FG, but sucked big time...
http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh54/hamannstah/east eb/DSC04397.jpg

Got a 6950IB a month later but never took a picture...guess it wasnt meant to last. Anyway...

Heres a wide interior shot
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2213/2342082723_3c5cdd2500.jpg

Tried to experiment with different mounting locations for my Focal Access tweets (yes I replaced the mixed one 2 months after!)
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2046/2342087567_0dba11bb11.jpg

Replaced the 6950IB with an older Alpine CDA-9813. I was very happy with this one...
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3273/2342087557_6e0f3fc898.jpg

And got an old school ERA-G320 for some good old school processing...which I didnt like so I sold it and got a 604 Alpine Changer instead.
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3004/2342087563_ca565f1f32.jpg

For some reason I also got an old school Coustic XM-3E, but never got to use it. Im selling it now. Any takers?

Here's one of the more recent work I did with the help of some of my aunts

Out with the old, in with the new









What a mess...









Cut it out! Took me 15-20min to finish this chunk.









Some test fittings









Fitting it again









Just making sure









Heres another look









Upholstered
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3076/2403403992_472ef83dc2.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3218/2403402868_7da2875c32.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2057/2403401714_9d81fc20f2.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2087/2402572545_6d06b4b991.jpg

Pull it out and pull out the spare
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2285/2402571417_8727108e73.jpg

Another interior shot with the 9887 installed


















Nice logo! Got me a new ID12 D4 V.3 since my old JL Audio surrounds got separated from the cone. Need to repair it and sell it, or just sell it as is. Any takers?









Shes is almost complete!









Im thinking of saving up for a PXA-701 or just have Imprint do it all for me...which saves a lot of money and time. Oh...befoe I forget, all these upgrades happened in a matter of 5 months!


----------



## bjayjr5679 (Nov 8, 2007)

love those old v12 amps. I miss mine


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

wow!!


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

@mojako
Haha! I guess you wont be saying that when your system gets done! I just love that Genesis! Nice to have a fellow kababayan here!

Hopefully, I'll get to finish the pilars tomorrow.


----------



## lsouljah (Nov 19, 2006)

Nice and quick DIY. Keep it up _kabayan!_


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

i want pillars too!!!


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Lets do it then!


----------



## Nitr0racing21 (May 25, 2008)

Very nice setup Mine will mimic it almost, thanks for the ideas.


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

@Nitr0racing21
Thanks! DIYMA rules!


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

And now for the pillars and some other mods and upgrades...

Door and Pillar









Close up of speaker grill:









After waiting for so long to get A pillar mounts...here she is!









Another angle:









Drivers side:









Finally snatched a PPI amp after 14 years!


















Isnt she lovely? Got it for around $157 USD!









Thats all for now. Next would be my beauty board and some tweaks to the woodworks.


----------



## john3x714 (May 12, 2008)

very nice setup you got there


----------



## KennyT (Mar 14, 2008)

nicely done kabayan/KAC peep.seen this in local forum.


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Thank you kababayan!


----------



## agentk98 (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice, i know how i felt when i got 2 of the Art Series


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

What happened to the coustic amp in the p2 sub pic?


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Okay, a little bit of history. I sold the Coustic amp for US$78. I got a good deal on the two Alpines, and managed to snatch the amp link from a local car audio buff. The amp link was a needle in a haystack but stuck out eventually. The P2 I sold it off eventually since I didnt like the response I was getting out of it. The JL sub was actually a pair with a ported box but was too big for the opening on my trunk lid. So I sold it. Those two subs I got from a trade with my old Sony Ericsson K800i cellphone. The other sub, I traded in for an installer to make me a sealed box for the other JL sub, which I still use for the ID sub. I went through 4 head units in 5 months before I finally snatched the 9887 for US$269 used. Im sticking with the 9887 for a long time I guess.


----------



## alg_alg (Jun 13, 2006)

nice setup! pa audition


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

@alg_alg
San ka ba bro nakatira? Would like to see your setup too!


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Updates:
mojako was kind enough to give me some of his old 4ga wires. I thought I could use it for upgrading my ground wires. Hey, Im a cheapskate!

Grounded to the cars front near the AC









Engine attachment









Mid shot of the ground upgrade









Bought some Rockford bling



























Kinda fell short with the shielding. Hope the rubber grommet is enough (for the judges I mean!)









Rockfuse









Techflex (those things cost a fortune here!)









Decal Republic made me these!









It doesnt show on the pic but the wings are shining silver and the text are plain white









Got these for free from Decal Republic! Thanks Lee!









Newly repaired!









Thats all for now! Slowly but surely!


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Managed to bag 2nd place in the SQ Entry 5 channel category at the local EMMA competition!


----------



## KennyT (Mar 14, 2008)

congrats pre for the 2nd place finish.


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks kababayan!!!


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

Congrats, idol!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

nice windshield


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

@invecs
Idol ka jan!!!!!!!!!!

@James Bang
That sticker is way so much better!!!!!! Glad we're on the same team!


----------



## moosejuice (Oct 5, 2007)

The system looks good and congrats on the 2nd place...

B-


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

@moosejuice
Thanks man! Hahaha! Funny you should say that! My system looks ugly...but it sounds good. Hehe.


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Just to update my current setup:

HU: Alpine CDA-9833
Amps: PPI ProMos 425
PPI 2075AM
PPI 4100AM
Front stage: Rebuilding stage
Subwoofer: Oz Audio 300H
Interconnects: Quantum Microphone Cables on Neutrik RCA plugs
Speaker Wires: Ground Zero OFC and Lightning Audio
Power Wire: 0gauge Sound Quest
Power Accessories: Rockford Fosgate

Trunk









I still have a spare tire and some more room for other things like a gas receptacle and my Pelican cases (which are waterproof by the way) that contains fuses and other stuff I might need for my car and system, a water bottle just in case I need to refill my radiator.









Inifinite Baffle done right: We used a combination of steel and MDF to make the baffle board of the sub. Hinges were welded on to the frame of the baffle and onto the upper steel car body brace. A large chunk of gauge 18 metal sheet was then welded onto the entire backseat area to completely seal the back. Expanding foam spray was then applied to the small holes and crevices to give a good and tight seal.









Rear deck. The stock speaker holes were sealed with OEM deadening and bits of STP The Bomb deadening sheets. Custom grill covers the subwoofer cone and to retain the OEM look.










Tweeter mounting pillars were done by Master craftsman Ka Celo Hermano. This was actually made for the Focal TN52 tweets. My old Focal Mistral TN47 also fit in these mounts with Blutack. The RT27 Seas Lotus Tweets also fit in nicely with the use of some spacers to give a snug fit.









Head unit. My sixth one since I got the car. This one is for going to be there for a long time I guess. I still miss my Fantom Face though.









Shout out goes to RJ de Guzman aka Schuey_1 from RJ Sound Elite for all the help and guidance. Cant go wrong with street cred like that!
Props to Oyet Samson of Projekt AI and Junior Velasquez and Celo Hermano of C&J Autosound. Who says SPL guys cant do SQ?


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Here's some build pics:


----------

